# How can I manage two basejails in ezjail?



## Ludwig (Mar 27, 2015)

For one jail I need a second basejail. Is this possible?


----------



## Ludwig (Mar 28, 2015)

I tried to install Virtualbox in an ezjail managed jail but it fails because the installer tries to copy kernel modules to /boot which is obviously not allowed. The base jail is read only. I can install Virtualbox in a normal jail with its totally own user land but I like the tools from ezjail and it is nicer to have one admin interface for all jails. I don't want to mount the base jail rw, install VirtualBox and mount it read-only again. I like to have things separated from each other.


----------

